# eura mobil with electric step problem



## jonah999

Hi

I have a EURA MOBIL integra 566LS with an omnistor electric step which fully detracts with no problems but the continual beeping sound can be heard coming from the CBE control panel in the dashboard when driving along. It does not happen all the time but it is annoying when it does start beeping. I'm thinking it may be the switch underneath the van playing up but are there any other reasons for the beeping?


----------



## mrbricolage

Have you checked underneath to see if it is fully retracted and there is not further movement. It sounds as though the alarm is going off or there is a short in the sensor that detects it is retracted.


----------



## seagull

Hi,

We have had the same problem but have been told it is a short circuit in the step electrics so I have cleaned everything up and am waiting to see if the problem is totally fixed...

Seagull


----------



## Chudders

I have the opposite problem on my Euramobil 810 the dashboard CBE panel step warning light flashes as it should but the buzzer has stopped working
Not a major problem though, I just check the step as I would with a manual step rather than electric.
Dave


----------

